# Firefox 83.0_1.2 not starting after upgrading from FreeBSD 12.1 to FreeBSD 12.2



## samTopaz (Nov 15, 2020)

Hello,

I've just upgraded from FreeBSD 12.1 to 12.2. After doing this I encountered a few issued which I have solved with the exception of the aforementioned one. When I try to start the mentioned version of Firefox I get the following error:
XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /usr/local/lib/firefox/libxul.sh:
/usr/local/lib/nss/libnss3.so: version NSS_3.55 required by /usr/local/lib/firefox/libxul.sh not found
Couldn't load XPCOM.
I've tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it. I've looked at the version of NSS I have an I think it's 3.58_1.
I've also tried to build Firefox using ports but make stops in /usr/ports/devel/gmake with an error code of 1.
I tried using FireFox-ESR-78.5.0_1.1 and it wouldn't load Duckduckgo or some other sites. I think it might be some certificates thing but I'm not really sure. Also I'd rather use the newer version. I've also tried using latest for the ports instead of quarterly and installing Firefox 83.0_2.2 (at least I think that was the version number.) That had the same problem.

Anyway if anyone knows how to fix this problem I'd very much appreciate it!


----------



## trev (Nov 15, 2020)

On 11 Nov I compiled Firefox 83.0.3 from ports on FreeBSD 12.2 with no issues.

I have /usr/local/lib/libnss3.so from 30 Oct (nss-3.58_1).


----------

